# Recommend Me Some Craft Brewed Beers! (Canada)



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd really like to try some great new beer, but every time that I go to the liquor store and buy 7 or 8 brands that I've never tried, I end up regretting it.

This is a list of the beers available to me. Ontario Craft Brewers - LCBO Craft Beer Signature Stores

If you guys could recommend some, that would be awesome. I'm a huge fan of the Mill St Organic and Tankhouse, but I'm open to anything.

Thanks!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Have access to Stone or Dogfish Head in Canada?

From your list I would give the IPA a try first


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

^^^ +1! Try the IPA and if you can get your hands wrapped around an Ice cold Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA!


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Have access to Stone or Dogfish Head in Canada?
> 
> From your list I would give the IPA a try first





bcannon87 said:


> ^^^ +1! Try the IPA and if you can get your hands wrapped around an Ice cold Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA!


Dogfish doesn't seem to be an option in Ontario. The only IPA is Curmudgeon IPA which I will definitely try.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Try the Porter as well, when I visit a new brewery I always try the IPA and Porter.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Allagash makes fantastic beer as well


----------



## waylman (Aug 15, 2011)

There must be some specialty stores besides the government stores no? I love anything by Brooklyn or Driftwood brewery.


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you can get access to Dieu du Ciel! beers in Ontario. They are brewed in Montreal and are pretty well ranked and reviewed. 

If you can get your hands on a La Route Des Épices, brewed with some black and green pepper, definitively a unique taste that's worth trying.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Im really not familiar with anything on that list lol.



Wills said:


> Dogfish doesn't seem to be an option in Ontario. The only IPA is Curmudgeon IPA which I will definitely try.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


Funny thing, Founder also has a Curmudgeon IPA, I wonder if theyre related in anyway.

Do you ever come over to Michigan? Becasue if you do there is a whole world of amazing craft beers.


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

One thing I have learned about Canada, is they do not know what an IPA is. Last time I was in Vancouver I drank a couple Canadian IPA's that wouldn't have qualified for and APA 50 miles south...kinda funny given how close Seattle is. Actually, in all honesty I haven't had any Canadian beers that really impressed me EXCEPT if you enjoy Belgian style beers give Unibroue a try, particularly their La Fin Du Monde...unless you refuse to drink something from Quebec . I didn't see them on your list, but couldn't imagine you would have difficulty finding them.


----------



## waylman (Aug 15, 2011)

Beer Alchemist said:


> One thing I have learned about Canada, is they do not know what an IPA is. Last time I was in Vancouver I drank a couple Canadian IPA's that wouldn't have qualified for and APA 50 miles south...kinda funny given how close Seattle is. Actually, in all honesty I haven't had any Canadian beers that really impressed me EXCEPT if you enjoy Belgian style beers give Unibroue a try, particularly their La Fin Du Monde...unless you refuse to drink something from Quebec . I didn't see them on your list, but couldn't imagine you would have difficulty finding them.


Wow, that is truly insulting. BC has some top notch breweries kicking out incredible IPA's. You really need to do you homework before saying something like this. Check out Driftwood's Fat Tug IPA and Red Racer's IPA for starters.


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

waylman said:


> Wow, that is truly insulting. BC has some top notch breweries kicking out incredible IPA's. You really need to do you homework before saying something like this. Check out Driftwood's Fat Tug IPA and Red Racer's IPA for starters.


Not trying to be insulting, just my thoughts on the 40-50 Canadian beers I have had from Vancouver to Whistler which didn't really impress me. However, you can as easily drive down south and drink tons of beer without ever being impressed because you hit the wrong spots. I'll be sure to give those two a try if I see them next time I head north...any more recommendations?


----------



## waylman (Aug 15, 2011)

Beer Alchemist said:


> Not trying to be insulting, just my thoughts on the 40-50 Canadian beers I have had from Vancouver to Whistler which didn't really impress me. However, you can as easily drive down south and drink tons of beer without ever being impressed because you hit the wrong spots. I'll be sure to give those two a try if I see them next time I head north...any more recommendations?


Tell you what...next time you are here hit The Alibi Room in Gastown. You will not leave there thinking BC beer is no good.


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

waylman said:


> Tell you what...next time you are here hit The Alibi Room in Gastown. You will not leave there thinking BC beer is no good.


Sounds good, if the food is good I'm sure I can talk my wife into re-routing next time we head up to Whistler instead of stopping at Boundary Bay in Bellingham before crossing the border.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

We'll, howzabout telling us what you're looking for & styles you prefer?


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

beercritic said:


> We'll, howzabout telling us what you're looking for & styles you prefer?


I am a fan of lighter beers, but that's simply because I don't have a lot of experience with darker ales. I'd love to try some of anything, but jumping into a strong stout could be hazardous haha.

Let's just stick to IPA's, amber, red.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Oops!


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Most Stout is low alcohol. Grab a Sam Smith (not Adams) Oatmeal Stout. Yummy! A bit sweet, tho. Not likely that you'll regret doing so. I thought I hated Stouts, turned out I just hated Guiness. Oatmeal Stout is also great with breakfast.

Do love me a good IPA, tho.

My 2c.

joe


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I really like the stuff from Flying Monkeys brewery. Hoptical Illusion is a really nice one, but Smashbomb Atomic IPA goes a little too far for me. First time I've ever had a beer that tastes like grapefruit!


----------



## enigma (May 23, 2011)

Do you drink any of the Unibroue beers?


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

^ Gotta love a good Unibroue!


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Frodo said:


> I really like the stuff from Flying Monkeys brewery. Hoptical Illusion is a really nice one, but Smashbomb Atomic IPA goes a little too far for me. First time I've ever had a beer that tastes like grapefruit!


Cascade hops can get grape fruity sometimes, especially in concentration...an acquired taste for sure.


----------



## enigma (May 23, 2011)

ShawnBC said:


> ^ Gotta love a good Unibroue!


La Fin Du Monde is one of my favorite beers! Their whole lineup though is quite good.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

enigma said:


> La Fin Du Monde is one of my favorite beers! Their whole lineup though is quite good.


Agree!


----------

